# Hello!



## Deamon (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi,

So my name is Shelly but I often go online as Deamon.

I was recommended to this forum from The Mouse Connection since I am looking for breeders from Minnesota. My mice ownership started as a secret. I purchased a pair of feeder does from the local pet store and hid them in my room (well, not really. They're in a purple homemade container and no one noticed them for about two weeks). I joke if I ever get seriously into raising mice, the mousery name will be Bedroom Corner Mousery and I'll tell that story. Yeah okay I'm cheesy like that?

Aside from mice, I raise rabbits. I currently have a pair of meat NZ rabbits, who I think are going to end up being rather expensive pets since I wasn't sure what I was doing when I got them... and I have a mini lop. I hope to raise mini lops and show them. I am heading to my first show Saturday and I'm both excited and nervous. I just hope my slightly unworked mini lop decides to behave herself!

As far as other pets go, I also have a black Lab named Annie and a tank full of guppies and neon tetras. Oh and my bushynosed plecos. I hope some day to have my own horse again, but in the mean time I was accepted into an equine program so I get to study them, which is second best I guess? Hehe.

Anyways, that's me! 
- Deamon/Shelly


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.  We love pictures!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello I am Jade just thought I would mention I have 2 purebreed dutch rabbits. Stella is black and white and Charlie is ginger and white


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello from Wisconsin! Hopefully Moustress will pop on over & say hi, she's from MN as well.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to FMB!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Deamon (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes!

Here's a few pictures of my gang, I don't have any of my mice. They're feeder REW (PEW, I guess in mice terms?) mice. Tiny compared to show mice I think. Still new to all this. Let's see here...

As far as rabbits go, I have two Mini Lops now. My new buck, Syd: 









And the rabbit I mentioned that I took a show, Taffy:








She wasn't going to have any of this sitting still any longer thing  Also those are her ribbons from the show I mentioned.

I also have a couple of NZ mutts, I'm sure they're crosses but I don't know with what. 
My REW doe, Bunbun:









And my "red" NZ buck, though I'm not sure of his color:









And last but not least, our Lab Annie Oakley:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

What lovely pictures! Syd is just gorgeous. 
Yes, when we're talking mice (and rats for that matter) it's called PEW.


----------

